#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-27
<Junka> to topic akoma na to allaksei?
<Junka> parakmi
<kerato> 8a me valeis na allaksw nick
<Junka> klein
<salih-emin> mein
<salih-emin> xaxaxa
* h3adl3ss changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to:  Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) http://www.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org |Φόρουμ ϰ υποστήριξη:http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ |Δοκιμάστε τώρα το Ubuntu 14.10  ! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<h3adl3ss> daksei typolatres?
<h3adl3ss> errr to ubuntu pws to lene twra?
<Junka> unicorn
<Junka> horny unicorn
* h3adl3ss changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to:  Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu(Ubuntu Greek LoCo) http://www.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org |Φόρουμ ϰ υποστήριξη:http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ |Δοκιμάστε τώρα το Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<h3adl3ss> thanks
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2389-1: libxml2 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2389-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320043#p320043>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320043#p320043>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-28
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2390-1: Pidgin vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2390-1/>
<chek2fire> geia
<NikTh> Καλησπέρα chek2fire
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες :)
<Junka> χρόνια πολλά τάσο
<pappasadrian> 'σπερα αλανι
<vani> γεια σας. Κρυπτογράφησα το /dev/sda6 με dmcrypt και ενα keyfile, αλλά κατα το ανοιγμα (sudo cryptsetup --key-file /etc/keys/sda6_crypt luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt ) εχω μήνυμα Failed to open key file.
<vani> ξερει κανεις γιατι δεν μπορεί να ανοιξει το keyfile ?
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα!
<eliasps> NikTh εδώ;
<NikTh> eliasps:  εδώ. Μισό όμως :-)
<eliasps_> ela
<eliasps_> Απάντησες ή άκουσα άλλη ειδοποίηση τελικά;
<eliasps_> :P
<NikTh> Απάντησα , δεν βλέπεις;
<NikTh> Καλά τι κάνεις; eliasps_ has kicked eliasps from #ubuntu-gr (eliasps), Χαχαχα
<eliasps_> Ναι, λες και αυτό θα πετάξει το ghost από τον server :P
<eliasps_> Πως πάει; Όλα καλά;
<NikTh> Καλά. Εσύ; τελείωσες τις εγκαταστάσεις;
<eliasps_> Όχι ακόμη, μένει το Arch! Τελικά σε ext4 όλα.
<NikTh> ;-)
<eliasps_> Καθόμουν και έφτιαχνα το Ubuntu και το Fedora τώρα. Και μιας και τελείωσα με το Ubuntu, είπα να δω τι γίνεται με το people.ubuntu.com
<NikTh> Βάλε καμία development σε btrfs.
<eliasps_> Μπορείς να μου πεις τι βάζεις στο connect to server στον nautilus;
<eliasps_> Nai ayto tha kanw
<NikTh> people.ubuntu.com και username , τίποτε άλλο.
<eliasps_> Θέλω να το μάθω το btrfs, από ότι διάβασα προς τα εκεί οδεύουμε. Δηλαδή λέγανε και οι developers των ext πως είναι καλό filesystem
<eliasps_> πως όμως; sftp://eliasps@people.ubuntu.com ;
<NikTh> Έχουμε καιρό ακόμη πιστεύω, για το btrfs
<eliasps_> Σίγουρα...
<NikTh> όχι, σκέτο. Στον server βάζεις το people.ubuntu.com
<NikTh> και εκεί που σου λέει για username βάλε το eliasps. Επέλεξε σύνδεση μέσω ssh port 22(να και το port το επιλύει αυτόματα).
<eliasps_> Mάλλον διαφορετικά πράγματα βλέπουμε. Μισό.
<NikTh> Ίσως, μιας κι εγώ δεν έχω nautilus αλλά caja :-)
<eliasps_> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1414533022.png
<eliasps_> Μήπως πρέπει να φτιάξω και νέο pgp key μιας και έκανα format;
<NikTh> Αυτό εννοείται. Αλλά για το people δεν μιλάμε για pgp, αλλά ssh key.
<eliasps_> ssh έφτιαξα έτσι και αλλιώς.
<eliasps_> Κάτσε να φτιάξω και το άλλο.
<NikTh> Δεν βλέπω το παλιό καλό μενού στον nautilus πλέον, οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να βάλεις όλη τη διεύθυνση. sftp://............
<eliasps_> Nai, αυτό κάνω. sftp://eliasps:passphrase@people.ubuntu.com
<NikTh> Τι passphrase ?
<eliasps_> Αλλά λέει πως δεν έχω πρόσβαση. Τέλος πάντων. Καλά να πάθω αφού δεν θα σημειώνω όταν τα πρωτοκάνω!
<NikTh> Δεν χρειάζεται passphrase..
<eliasps_> Είχα φτιάξει passphrase όταν έφτιαξα το ssh key.
<eliasps_> δεν χρειάζεται;
<NikTh> Αυτή η passphrase είναι για το κλειδί σου , το δικό σου. Όχι για το people
<NikTh> Η σύνδεση στο people γίνεται interactive, μέσω κλειδιού και μόνο, χωρίς κωδικούς.
<eliasps_> Σωστός! Μπήκα...
<eliasps_> μου ζήτησε μετά το passphrase βέβαια για να αποκτήσω πρόσβαση!
<eliasps_> Ωραίος! Ευχαριστώ!
<NikTh> local στο ζητάει αυτό, για να ανοίξει το κλειδί.
<NikTh> αν θέλεις τικάρεις να το ανοίγει αυτόματα σε κάθε είσοδο.. για να μην εμφανιστεί ξανά αυτό το box
<eliasps_> ;)
<eliasps_> Ναι σωστός. Τα 'χω λίγο χαμένα με όλα αυτά...
<eliasps_> Τώρα που τα ετοίμασα όλα με το Ubuntu, έχει μείνει το πιο σπαστικό, επιλογή icon και gtk theme :P xaxa
<NikTh> Ναι όντως. Η παραμετροποίηση μέχρι να το φέρεις εκεί που θέλεις μπορεί να κρατήσει από λίγα λεπτά (αν τα έχεις κάπου αποθηκευμένα και τα επαναφέρεις) , έως και μέρες.
<NikTh> Οπότε άλλη φορά github (ή όπου θες) και με μια wget τα επαναφέρεις όλα σε λίγα λεπτά.
<eliasps_> Κάπως έτσι θα γίνει... Από τώρα θα έχω backups παντού :P
<eliasps> Οκ και με το pgp. Αύριο θα τελειώσω με το Arch και θα κοιτάξω πως να φτιάξω το blog!
<NikTh> Το Arch αν και σκέτη κονσόλα, θα είναι το ευκολότερο στην εγκατάσταση πιστεύω.
<eliasps> Όλα εύκολα είναι. Το καθένα όμως έχει τα κολλήματά του στην εγκατάσταση. Εκτός ίσως από το Ubuntu παραδόξως.
<eliasps> Το fedora έχει περίεργο εγκαταστάτη. Το ubuntu είναι οκ. Mε το Debian συχνά μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του grub.
<eliasps> Το Arch και αυτό είναι οκ.
<eliasps> A! Στο μήνυμα που μου είπες πως το περίεργο είναι που θα βάλω τις διανομές που χρησιμοποιείς και εσύ ακριβώς. Εσύ είσαι υπεύθυνος :P Βασικά για το Arch!
<eliasps> Το Fedora είπα να το βάλω για το GNOME και να μάθω επιτέλους το rpm.
<eliasps> Τα άλλα τα χρησιμοποιούσα από παλιά. Αλλά το μικρόβιο του Arch είναι αποκλειστικά δική σου παρότρυνση :P
<eliasps> Άντε πάλι με τα θέματα. Να σου πω, έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον φάκελο που τα βάζεις;
<eliasps> Τα βάζω στο .themes αλλά στο gnome-tweak-tool τα εμφανίζει μόνο το στο gtk και όχι στο window
<eliasps> Άκυρο, το βρήκα..
<eliasps> Λοιπόν εγώ καληνυχτίζω NikTh
<eliasps> Τα ξαναλέμε όταν θα σε πρίξω για το blog :P
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-29
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320043#p320043> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | ownCloud και Ubuntu - Αναβαθμίστε τώρα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319836#p319836> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 και το
<eliasps> NikTh είσαι fedora ambassador είπαμε;
<eliasps> Είναι η αγγλική ορολογία για το «Έχω προσφορά στο fedora και θα βοηθήσω τον Ηλία να εγκαταστήσει το Chromium και το Skype επειδή ακόμη δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται»; :P
<Junka> eliasps, gt koroideueis re ubuntu member
<eliasps> Κοροιδεύω γιατί ενώ στις debian-based διανομές έχω εμπειρία, στο Fedora είναι λες και βλέπω πρώτη φορά Linux, από άποψη package management system
<Junka> eukolo einai to yum
<Junka> k an den thes na mplekseis ta mpoutia sou yparxei kai to yumex
<Junka> analogo tou synaptic
<eliasps> Μωρέ το yum εύκολο, αλλά το να ξέρεις ποια repos πρέπει να προσθέσεις και πως ενώ δεν τα έχεις ξαναδει, τρέχα γύρευε...
<eliasps> Το chromium δεν υπάρχει στα default repos;
<Junka> oxi k oute prokeite :P
<Junka> to skype to katevazeis apo to skype.com
<eliasps> Ούτε το vlc από ότι βλέπω..
<Junka> to vlc yparxei sto rpmfusion
<eliasps> Ωραίος, το έβαλα!
<eliasps> To cache του yum πως καθαρίζει;
<Junka> yum clean all
<NikTh> eliasps:  man yum και google is your friend  :P
<eliasps> Ευχαριστώ!
<NikTh> Sorry αλλά είχα δουλίτσα..
<eliasps> Χαχαχ, τι sorry, είπα να σε αγγαρέψω πάλι και ζητάς sorry που είχες δουλειά; :P
<eliasps> Οκ με τον yum. Απλά τα χω λίγο χαμένα με τα repos.
<NikTh> Μπα, χειρότερη αγγαρεία κάνω, μη νομίζεις.
<NikTh> Ναι, και dnf να αρχίσεις σιγά σιγά, αν και τα switch είναι τα ίδια, αλλά έχουν ψιλοδιαφορές
<NikTh> Το αντίστοιχο στο Fedora : https://nickth.fedorapeople.org/
<eliasps> Ναι, σιγά σιγά! Κάτσε να μάθω το ένα και μετά... Μου λείπε το apt ήδη!
<NikTh> Τα προκαταρκτικά θα τα βρεις εκεί , τα άλλα είτε δεν σου χρειάζονται, είτε θα τα βρεις στην πορεία.
<eliasps> Ωραίος, στα αγαπημένα!
<NikTh> Ναι απλά ο yum θα αντικατασταθεί από το 22 νομίζω.. (ή 21; δεν θυμάμαι), από τον dnf
<eliasps> Α ωραία!
<Junka> oyst
<Junka> prodotes
<eliasps> Έτσι, ας αρχίσει το μίσος και για το fedora που κάνει αλλαγές... xaxaxa
<NikTh> Χαχαχα
<NikTh> Για μας το λέει το ουστ ο Junka μάλλον.. :P
<eliasps> Αααα! Όχι βρε Junka ok, ένα multiboot είπαμε να κάνουμε.
<eliasps> Εγώ τουλάχιστον. Μην κοιτάς τον Νίκο που έχει γίνει linux member  :P
<Junka> pao gia ypno gn
<eliasps> Οκ και το Chromium
<NikTh> Στο rpmfusion θα βρεις σχεδόν τα πάντα. No worries :P
<eliasps> Κάθομαι και διαβάζω άρθρα "20 things to do after installing fedora 20" χαχα..
<NikTh> 20 ? :P
<eliasps> Αν εννοείς την έκδοση τότε η 21 θα πάει σε άλλο partition, αφού εγκαταστήσω και το 15.04
<eliasps> ubuntu, debian και fedora πλέον θα βάζω και τα unstable, development όπως θες πες τα..
<NikTh> Όχι ρε, εννοώ 20 things ? Συνήθως γράφουν για 10 , 5, 7..
<eliasps> Χαχαχα ναι..
<NikTh> Στο Fedora λέγεται rawhide , φαντάσου το κάτι σαν το sid του Debian
<eliasps> βέβαια ούτε τα μισά δεν κάνω. Άσε να διαβάσω να μάθω δύο τρια πράγματα μπας και συνηθίσω, γιατί αν ακολουθώ τυφλά οδηγίες άστα..
<NikTh> Θα έχεις δηλαδή 3 σταθερές και 3 devel εκδόσεις; πάει το καημένο το PC..
<eliasps> Για πες εντυπώσεις από το fedora.
<eliasps> Ναι!
<eliasps> Αλλά καλή πατέντα αυτή που έχετε κάνει με το multiboot. data partition, symlinks τους φακέλους και τα user-dirs.
<NikTh> Ε ναι, δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο. Το ίδιο έχω κάνει και με το Steam 60GB αρχεία.. που να τα ξανακατεβάζω; symlink και τέλος, διαθέσιμα τα παιχνίδια παντού.
<eliasps> Πρέπει να φτιάξω και εδώ pgp key ε; Άντε να τελειώνω και με αυτό..
<NikTh> Αν θέλεις να έχεις FAS, καλό θα είναι. Αν δεν θέλεις, δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό.
<eliasps> NikTh χρόνια σου πολλά κιόλας! Να τα εκατοστήσεις και ο,τι επιθυμείς!
<eliasps> (Ρουφιάνος το φόρουμ) :P
<NikTh> Χαχα.. Thanks :-)
<NikTh> Καλυνηχτώ
<NikTh> Καληνυχτώ :P
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-30
<diamond_gr> Καλημέρα salih-emin
<diamond_gr> Που χάθηκες ;-)
<salih-emin> καλημέρα σας
<salih-emin> εω ρε ?
<salih-emin> εγώ*
<salih-emin> εδώ είμαι
<salih-emin> εσύ που είσαι ?
<diamond_gr> ωραία....
<salih-emin> μου έχεις βάλει τα auto-bot
<salih-emin> και το πάιζεις ιστορία
<salih-emin> :P
<diamond_gr> εγώ χαμένος στην μετάφραση είμαι. σήμερα τελειώνει. φριτζ και έτσι.
<salih-emin> άντε με το καλό
<diamond_gr> το ρας το έχω εκτός τώρα.
<salih-emin> πιάσε και Ubuntu μεριά και Ubuntu Phone
<salih-emin> να τελειώνουμε
<salih-emin> ras η βαννανα ?? τι αξίζει λες ?
<diamond_gr> κάνω ανάκτηση δεδομένων με τεστντισκ εδώ και μέρες (2tb). με ξέσκισε λίγο ο αδερφός.
<salih-emin> γιατί τι εγινε ?
<diamond_gr> banannnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaa
<diamond_gr> για testdisk δεν ξερω. Μάλλον κάτι σε βίαιη αποπροσάρτηση. έλεγε να ανοίξει με windows και να κάνει τσεκντισκ αλλά με έχωσε. αναγκαστικά με testdisk γίνεται η δουλειά
<diamond_gr> το τελειώνω όμως
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2391-1: php5 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2391-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2392-1: systemd-shim vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2392-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2393-1: Wget vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2393-1/>
<eliasps> Καλησπέρα
<Junka> oui
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2395-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2395-1/> || USN-2394-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2394-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu 10 χρόνια μετά ... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320220#p320220>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-31
<geldi> gia sas fili mu
<geldi> nasas rotiso kati
<geldi> pos eksafinizu ta xi apo tin pano bara tu unity
<Geochr> \greeklish
<Euaki> Μερικοί άνθρωποι δυσκολεύονται να διαβάζουν greeklish, οπότε αν απευθύνεστε σε όλους στο κανάλι, προτιμήστε να γράφετε ελληνικά.
<Junka> geldi, Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πηγαίνεις Settings - Appearance
<Junka> Στο δεύτερο tab
<geldi> sto  ubuntu 14.04 /
<Junka> ναι
<geldi> pu pas ?
<geldi> ?
<Junka> sta Windows
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Διαγωνισμός δημιουργίας Scope για το Unity <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320236#p320236>
 * eliasps is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2396-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2396-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-01
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kerato> mera, epishs ChIossif_GR
<Junka> http://www.protothema.gr//culture/article/422957/-lakis-gavalas-poios-andras-den-ehei-valei-ta-takounia-tis-gunaikas-tou-/
<Junka> eimai anwmalos pou eimai stin meionotita? :o
<^istorias> hi
<^istorias> kalispera
<^istorias> ine kanis edoooo
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το ubuntu χαρακτηρίστηκε κορυφαίο λειτουργικό στην ασφάλ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320274#p320274>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Το ubuntu χαρακτηρίστηκε κορυφαίο λειτουργικό στην ασφάλ <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320277#p320277>
<geochr> Τέλος της ερχόμενης εβδομάδας θα γίνει μία νέα ενημέρωση στις μεταφράσεις (language packs update) για την 14.04, όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας δει το παρακλατω θέμα
<geochr> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=28542&p=320276&http#p320253
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-02
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ownCloud και Ubuntu - Αναβαθμίστε τώρα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320303#p320303>
<alexxtasi> καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχω κάποια προβληματάκια σε ένα λάπτοπ με κάρτα NVIDIA GeForce 8400m GS. Τρέχω το ubuntu 14.04 και έχω εγκαταστήσει από το site της NVIDIA την έκδοση 340.32 του driver
<alexxtasi> το πρόβλημα είναι πως ενώ όλα παίζουν καλά.... κάθε φορά που εγκαθιστώ καινουργιο kernel (τουλάχιστο τότε νομίζω πως συμβαίνει) η οθόνη δείχνει μόνο μια μικρή περιοχή της κανονικής.... αναγκάζομαι να εγκαταστήσω τον driver ξανα.
<alexxtasi> δεν έχω βρει άλλη λύση... καμία ιδέα κανείς ??
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ownCloud και Ubuntu - Αναβαθμίστε τώρα!(ενημερώθηκε) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320306#p320306>
<NikTh> alexxtasi: Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν εγκαθιστάς τον οδηγό χειροκίνητα από το site της Nvidia.
<NikTh> Δοκίμασες να εγκαταστήσεις τον οδηγό από τους "προτεινόμενους  οδηγούς" , μέσα από το Ubuntu;
<alexxtasi> NikTh: με τους "προτεινόμενους οδηγούς" είχα προβλήματα με το hdmi (οταν συνέδεα το λαπτοπ με tv έκανε restart ή απλά κολλαγε) γιαυτο και κατέληξα εκει...
<alexxtasi> επίσης το ίδιο είχα κάνει και παλιότερα (ubuntu 13.10) και δε χρειαζόταν να ξαναεγκαταστήσω driver σε κάποιο update
<alexxtasi> έχει κάποιος αντιμετωπίσεις κάτι παρόμοιο ?
<NikTh> alexxtasi: Τότε εγκατέστησε το linux-source και dkms και δες μήπως διορθώνει το πρόβλημα.
<NikTh> Αυτό είναι γνωστό το «πρόβλημα» με τους οδηγούς από το site της Nvidia. Δεν χτίζεται το απαραίτητο module αυτόματα όταν γίνεται αναβάθμιση πυρήνα.
<alexxtasi> επειδή είμαι και λίγο νιούμπης.... τι είναι τα δύο ?
<NikTh> Πακέτα είναι. sudo apt-get install linux-source dkms . Ίσως χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσεις και το πακέτο build-essential. Είναι πακέτα και βιβλιοθήκες που χρειάζονται για compile/build.
<NikTh> Ίσως βοηθήσουν στο πρόβλημα που έχεις.
<alexxtasi> ωραία... αν τα εγκαταστήσω ... θα κάνουν τη δουλειά ή θα πρεπει να ρυθμίσω και κάτι ?
<NikTh> Εγκατέστησε τα και εγκατέστησε ξανά τον οδηγό της Nvidia για τον νέο πυρήνα. Στην επόμενη αναβάθμιση ελπίζουμε να γίνει αυτόματα.
<alexxtasi> οκ
<alexxtasi> οκ θα το κοιτάξω (δεν έχω το λαπτοπ τωρα...) και αν έχω θέματα θα ξαναμιλήσω εδω.... ευχαριστώ NikTh !!
<NikTh> Οκ
<alexxtasi> για να καταλαβαίνω κιόλας.... το linux-source είναι ο κώδικας του kernel ? Δηλ με τα πακέτα linux-source dkms build-essential, σε επόμενο upgrade του kernel κανει ξανα compile του driver που θα έχω εγκαταστήσει ?
<alexxtasi> κάπως έτσι ?
<NikTh> Ναι. Έτσι ελπίζουμε να κανει.
<NikTh> Σε τι έκδοση είσαι; 14.04 ;
<alexxtasi> nai
<NikTh> Οκ. Δοκίμασε τα και βλέπουμε.
<alexxtasi> ok thanks!!
<KWTSOVLAMHS> geia
<KWTSOVLAMHS> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-26
<zo> hii
<Black_Horseman> hi
<zo> boro na kano mia erotisi?
<zo> (molis ekanes) :P
<Black_Horseman> shoot
<zo> exo bali se enan ssd ubuntu (proto litourgiko pou perasa) kai tora thelo na balo win se auton ton skliro...evala usb ton win tpt..evala authediko cd tpt...malon kati problima exi to mbr apo oti katalava
<Black_Horseman> oxi
<zo> ?
<Black_Horseman> an thes dual boot me linux
<Black_Horseman> prwta ti malakia tis mikromalakis
<Black_Horseman> kai meta tin dianomi linux
<zo> no dual.. ubuntu exo se alo pc tora...thelo se auton na balo win
<Black_Horseman> i diadikasia einai ayti
<zo> gt den doulevnoun ta cd/usb?
<Black_Horseman> ti ennowis?
<zo> thelo na bgalo apo auto to pc ta ubuntu..kai den boro
<zo> sto usb mou bgazi to wallapper ton win...kai eno tha eprepe na aniksi ena parathiro kolai
<Black_Horseman> format
<zo> kai apo authediko cd mauri othoni
<zo> den boro na kano format
<Black_Horseman> mipws pidixtike i motherboard?
<zo> https://support.microsoft.com/el-gr/kb/315224
<Black_Horseman> no ms links plz
<zo> mbr kseris ti einai?
<Black_Horseman> nai
<Black_Horseman> alla lilo de xrisimopoiei to ubuntu
<Black_Horseman> alla GRUB2
<Black_Horseman> auto pou diavazeis den exei kamia efarmogi
<zo> exo diavasi pola arthra k exo berdeuti...
<zo> ta perisotera arthra lene gia apegatastasi an einai dual boot
<zo> :/
<Black_Horseman> an thes dual boot prwta ta winsucks kai meta ubuntu
<Black_Horseman> desktop h laptop einai?
<zo> desktop
<zo> alla den boro na kano format opos sou ipa..
<Black_Horseman> dokimase me live cd kai fdisk
<zo> fdisk?
<Black_Horseman> ergaleio tou linux gia partitioning kai format
<zo> to na doso ti edoli fdisk /mbr
<Black_Horseman> kamia sxesi
<zo> (ktalava ti ipes) apla brika k auto san lisi..
<Black_Horseman> tha trekseis mia live dianomi
<Black_Horseman> pou?
<zo> sto mialo mou :P tin edoli tin brika se ena site
<Black_Horseman> lol
<zo> kai skeftika pou isos doulepsi
<zo> pos*
<Black_Horseman> de vazoume oti na nai entoles
<Black_Horseman> de tha doulepsei
<zo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDMgxQGBoL8
<zo> an doso auti tin edoli gia remove...kai meta valo trexo to usb tha doulepsi?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2781-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2781-1/>
<Tassos> σε είναι pc με windows 7
<Tassos> ο οποίος έχει 2 σκληρούς δίσκους :
<Tassos> 1) που έχει τα windows και τα προγράμματα τους
<Tassos> 2) ένα σκληρό δίσκο που εκεί βάζει ο καθένας ότι θέλει να αποθηκεύσει
<Tassos> τώρα θέλουμε να κάνουμε εγκατάσταση linux ( xubuntu λέμε κυρίως )
<Tassos> και αυτό που θέλουμε είναι να τα κάνουμε εγκατάσταση σε ένα partition του σκληρού δίσκου
<Tassos> που είναι για αποθήκευση
<Tassos> τι πρέπει να κάνω ώστε να μην έχει καθόλου θέματα ;
<Tassos> εγώ πήγα και έκανα ένα partiotion από τα windows στον δεύτερο σκληρό ( της αποθήκευση )
<Tassos> με σκοπό σε αυτό το partiotion να βάλω τo xubuntu
<Tassos> αλλά έχω θεματάκια τώρα.. για το που να εγκαταστήσω το qrub π.χ. αλλα και για τα
<Tassos> partition που θέλει να κάνω για το xubuntu
<Tassos> τι προτείνεται να ακολουθήσω.. γιατί αυτό που έκανα εγώ
<Tassos> τώρα π.χ. το έκανα εγκατάσταση αλλά δε μου βγάζει το grub μενού ώστε να επιλέξει κάποιο
<Tassos> ς
<Tassos> με τι να ανοίξει..
<Tassos> παλικάρια ; κανείς που να θυμάται - έχει κάνει πρόσφατα κάτι τέτοιο;
<Tassos> εγκατάσταση linux *μαζί* με windows αλλά να τα κάνω εγκατάσταση σε ένα partition ενός δευτερεύοντα
<Tassos> σκληρού δίσκου
<Tassos> όχι αυτόν που είναι εγκατεστημένα τα windows
<Tassos> ??
<kerato> palikari an dialegeis boot device me to F8 h opoios einai to key otan anoigei to pc
<kerato> 8a mou peis ka8e fora na to kaneis ayto
<kerato> alla synh8ws o grub ta diavazei ola
<kerato> an ton egkatasthseis sto sda1
<Tassos> επανέρχομαι σε 1:30 ώρα
<Tassos> εγώ όλα στον δεύτερο σκληρό πρέπει να τα εγκαταστήσω έτσι δεν είναι ;
<Tassos> λοιπόν μάγκες
<Tassos> για εγκατάσταση linux σε "ξεχωριστό" σκληρό δίσκο πέρα από αυτόν που είναι εγκατεστημένα τα windows
<Tassos> αρκεί να τα κάνω εγκατάσταση όλα εκεί στον άλλο δίσκο;
<Tassos> και με το grub για να βλέπει και τα windows ?
<rebel> d
<rebel> is anybody here?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-27
<Black_Horseman> meres
<themhz> meres
<kerato> hi
<Black_Horseman> hey kerato
<xaris> kalimera,einai kaneis edo
<Black_Horseman> shoot
<xaris> hi i'd like to ask you some questions
<Black_Horseman> rwta nte
<xaris> xaxaxa
<xaris> oreos!
<xaris> loipon exo win7
<xaris> thelo na kano format etsi ki allios kai thelo na valo ubuntu
<xaris> poia ekdosi na valo?
<Black_Horseman> ok
<Black_Horseman> home use ?
<xaris> nai
<Black_Horseman> bale tin teleytaia
<Black_Horseman> 15.10
<Black_Horseman> exeis palio ergaleio?
<zo> hi all
<xaris> tou 8 einai..exei dipirini 2.2 4 gb ram 1 gb karta grafikon
<xaris> to 15.04 exei to site kai auto katevasa...
<Black_Horseman> 15.10 pia
<xaris> ??
<Black_Horseman> kai edw to topic thelei mia ananewsi
<xaris> to 10 einai apla den to exete alla3ei?
<xaris> exoun*
<Black_Horseman> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Black_Horseman> des edw ti leei
<zo> black den exo bgali akoma akri... :/ (pou den borousa na kano forma an thimase) piso pezi rolo pou theli ntfs gia win?
<zo> mipos pezi*\
<Black_Horseman> paizei fysika
<xaris> opote na katevaso ek neou ta ubuntu apo to oficial site?
<Black_Horseman> nai xaris
<xaris> ok!!euxaristo poli
<Black_Horseman> mera eiosifidis
<zo> black boris na dis to thema pou aniksa-->  http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31695
<salih-emin> καλημέρες
<zo> den blepo na exi adapokrisi kai paremeno me to provlima :P
<zo> kalimera
<zo> kli sinexia
<kerato> kli k se cena
<salih-emin> bb
<Black_Horseman> e tou pa ti na kanei
<Black_Horseman> 5 fores
<Black_Horseman> ti allo na tou pw?
<salih-emin> se poion ?
<salih-emin> exasa episodia ?
<Black_Horseman> ston zo
<Black_Horseman> me to kli
<Black_Horseman> pro xtes tou ta lega
<salih-emin> thimise mou ti provlima eixe ? auto pou anaferei sto forum ?
<Black_Horseman> nai
<salih-emin> α ναι νομίζω το είχε αναφέρει και στο facebook
<Black_Horseman> tou eipa format
<Black_Horseman> ti malakia os prwta install
<Black_Horseman> kai meta ubuntu
<Black_Horseman> poso dyskolo einai na to katalavei?
<salih-emin> τον είπα οτι προβλημα windows = ot our problem
<salih-emin> not*
<Black_Horseman> kala isxyei
<Black_Horseman> alla tou eipa ton tropo pou douleuei panta
<salih-emin> αφου επεμενε οτι θεελει windows
<salih-emin> τον είπα ... να παει σε κοινοτητα windows
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχαχ
<salih-emin> αντε βρες...
<Black_Horseman> an oi thyres usb pou exei de douleuoun kai exei thema oi mobo
<Black_Horseman> na allaksei pc h laptop
<Black_Horseman> exei polla tetoia forums
<Black_Horseman> apeira gia tin akribeia
<Black_Horseman> opws ki edw exei sxetiko kanali
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2782-1: Apport vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2782-1/>
<xaris21> kalispera,kaneis edo?
<xaris21> evala simera ubuntu 15.10 kai tha ithela na mou peite an iparxei kapoio programma pou mou proteinete na katevaso
<Phantomas> γενικά, κάποιο πρόγραμμα;
<xaris21> γενικά ρωτάω..πχ για μουσική και για ταινίες..τι προγράμματα να κατεβάσω
<xaris21> ?
<Phantomas> τίποτα
<xaris21> χρειάζεται να κατεβάσω ή ικανοποιεί το προυπάρχων?
<xaris21> α ωραία
<xaris21> ευχαριστώ
<Phantomas> να 'σαι καλά
<xaris21> καμιά συμβουλή ή τπτ που θα πρέπει να ξέρω;;γιατί μέχρι σήμερα είχα win7.
<Phantomas> ναι: ρώτα αφού χρειαστείς ή σου συμβεί κάτι, όχι πριν. :)
<xaris21> οκ!
<Phantomas> αν θες γενικές γνώσεις από την άλλη, μπορείς να διαβάσεις το documentation του ubuntu ή κάποιο linux tutorial γενικοτερα
<xaris21> ευχαριστώ
<xaris21> kai kati allo gia torrent poio programma na epile3o?i iparxei etsi kai allios?
<kerato> yparxei to transmission, mia xara einai
<xaris21> teleia thanx
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2783-1: NTP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2783-1/>
<zo> hii
<zo> exo ena provlima bori na boithisi kapios?
<zo>  edo exo aniksi ena thema alla den exo bgali akri--> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=31695
<zo> dev/sda1 pou einai ext2 kai boot to kano ntfs me to gparted tha exo provlima?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-28
<jemadux> einai kaneis apo ameriki ?
<xaris21> kalimera kai xronia polla,einai kaneis edo?exo ena provlimataki
<xaris21> ..
<xaris21> ok to elisa!!!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2784-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2784-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2786-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2786-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2787-1: audiofile vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2787-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-29
<Black_Horseman> meres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2788-1: unzip vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2788-1/>
<xeirwn> kalispera sta paidia
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-30
<ttheotokatos> καλημέρες
<Tassos> Χαίρεται
<Tassos> έπεσε λιγάκι ο server του site σήμερα ;  :/
<ee2455> Οντως, το ubuntu-gr.org φαίνεται down.
<Tassos> γεπ :/
<Tassos> Μάγκες έτσι το είχα ξανά αναφέρει εδώ χαλαρά.. αλλά δε το συζητήσαμε
<Tassos> και την Δευτέρα θα το ξανά δω
<Tassos> Θέλω να κάνω εγκατάσταση ubuntu μαζί με windows 7
<Tassos> *ΑΛΛΆ*  προσοχή όχι στον ίδιο δίσκο που είναι εγκατεστημένα και τα windows 7
<Tassos> αλλά στο pc υπάρχουν δύο δίσκοι ένας ο "C" ας πούμε που έχει τα windows και ένας ακόμη ο "Storage" π.χ. που είναι μονάχα για αποθήκευση
<Tassos> εγώ στον "Storage" σκληρό θέλω να κάνω εγκατάσταση το ubuntu..
<Tassos> το θέμα μου είναι πως.. εκεί τώρα.. το grub που θα το κάνω εγκατάσταση ούτως ώστε κατά την εκκίνηση να βλέπει και τα windows και να διαλέγει ο χρήστης τι θέλει.. ;;;
<Tassos> σε αυτό το θεματάκι έχω λίγο τις αμφιβολίες μου.. εγώ λέω και το grub να γίνει εγκατάσταση στον σκληρό που θέλω να κάνω εγκατάσταση το ubuntu ( στον "Storage" )
<Tassos> εσείς τι λέτε ;
<ee2455> Από ποιόν δίσκο είναι ρυθμισμένο το BIOS να μπουτάρει;
<kerato> na ton valeis sto disko pou einai 1os sth lista tou bios
<NikTh> Κάνε εγκατάσταση τον grub όπου θες, αρκεί να ρυθμίσεις από το BIOS/UEFI να ξεκινάει από τον δίσκο που έχει γίνει εγκατάσταση ο grub.
<Tassos> α! ναι ;
<Tassos> δηλαδή και στον σκληρό των windows να του πω να το κάνει εγκατάσταση δεν θα υπάρξει κανένα θέμα;
<Tassos> π.χ. να χαλάσει τα windows
<NikTh> O grub έχει την ικανότητα να ανιχνεύει άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα και να τα προσθέτει στην λίστα εκκίνησης, εν αντιθέσει με τον boot manager των Windows, οπότε δεν θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
<Tassos> απλώς μην τυχών διαγράψει τίποτα από τα windows και χαθεί τίποτα από εκεί
<Tassos> αυτό φοβήθηκα μονάχα
<NikTh> Θα "χαλάσει"/ αντικαταστήσει τον boot manager των windows. Αλλά και πάλι θα έχεις πρόσβαση σε Windows, μέσω του grub.
<Tassos> δε πρέπει να χαθεί τίποτα από τα windows
<ee2455> Tassos: Σε κάθε περίπτωση, κράτα backup.
<NikTh> Ναι, κοίτα όμως, αφού έχεις...ακριβώς. Οπως το είπε ο ee2455
<Tassos> α! οκ τέλεια οπότε απλώς αυτόν θα αντικαταστήσει
<NikTh> Πάρε backup για καλό και για κακό γιατί λάθη όλοι κάνουμε.
<NikTh> EaseUS todo backup καλό εργαλείο.
<Tassos> τον boot manager των windows σε κάποια στραβή δε μπορώ να τον κάνω εγκατάσταση από την αρχή;
<NikTh> Μπορείς, μέσω windows cd/dvd/usb
<NikTh> Κάνεις boot από εκεί και επιλεγεις repair installation.
<Tassos> να κάνω τίποτα restore
<Tassos> α! α! οκ τότε ;)
<Tassos> ε.. οπότε μεταξύ μας οκ δε πρέπει να χαθούν τα πράγματα από τα windows αλλά τι στο καλό ρε παιδιά
<Tassos> δε νομίζω.. βαριέμαι τώρα να κάνω backup ότι υπάρχει στα windows
<ee2455> Tassos: Αν φοβάσαι τη διαδικασία, μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις ένα Virtualbox και να κάνεις εκεί δοκιμές.
<NikTh> Χαχα, άσε το καλό και το κακό και πάρε backup τα αρχεία που δεν θέλεις να χάσεις, σε έναν εξωτερικό δίσκο.
<Tassos> θα κάνω κάτι πολύ ωραίο ( νομίζω θα σας αρέσει εξίσου ), *επιτέλους* έχω πείσει και θα βοηθήσω να κάνουν εγκατάσταση linux
<NikTh> Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από που θα σου 'ρθει :P
<Tassos> σε κάτι εργαστήρια εκμάθησης.. και έτσι θα του βοηθήσω λίγο με αυτό
<Tassos> όντως
<Tassos> αλλά μόνο από τον σκληρό των windows ΜΌΝΟ το grub θα βάλω εκεί
<NikTh> Ωραία. Για πόσους υπολογιστές μιλάμε;
<Tassos> που όπως μου είπατε δε θα πειράξει τίποτα...
<NikTh> Θα πειράξει τον boot manager των windows. Τίποτε άλλο δεν θα πειράξει (δεν πρέπει να πειράξει).
<Tassos> δοκιμαστικά θα γίνει σε ένα εργαστήριο ( καμιά 15 - 20 pc ) και έπειτα άμα τους αρέσει ( που θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για αυτό ;) )
<Tassos> θα επεκταθεί ;)
<Tassos> ωραία.. ε τότε του έχω εμπιστοσύνη.. :P
<Tassos> από ότι μου είπαν όλα τα pc
<Tassos> έχουν την εξής διαμόρφωση:
<Tassos> ένα σκληρό δίσκο ως βασικό που είναι εγκατεστημένα τα windows ( "C" )
<Tassos> και έναν ακόμη ( "Storage" ) που εκεί ο κάθε χρήστης μπορεί να αποθηκεύει ότι θέλει
<Tassos> στον "Storage" εγώ λέω να πάρω καμία 60 GB και να βάλω Xubuntu
<Tassos> ;)
<kerato> megalo mpela balzeis sto kefali sou taso
<kerato> sthn praksh ama to pc exei dual boot, to 2o os de to xrhsimopoiei kaneis
<Tassos> kerato: λες ε; απλώς και εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι μπορώ να τους ανοίξω τα μάτια
<Tassos> για το ανοιχτό και ελεύθερο λογισμικό... :/ εγώ θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να μπαίνουν μόνο από αυτό.. ;)
<Tassos> θα βοηθήσω πολύ και τους διδάσκοντες με προγράμματα διαχείρισης ολόκληρου του εργαστηρίου.. ;)
<Tassos> α! κάτι ακόμη
<Tassos> κάνω στον "Storage" ένα διαμέρισμα των 60GB
<NikTh> Καλό είναι να υπάρχει. Το σίγουρο είναι πως αν δεν υπάρχει τότε δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς :P
<NikTh> Τι Linux σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις;
<NikTh> Α έγραψες πιο πάνω.. sorry
<Tassos> μετά από το dvd εγκατάστασης πρέπει να πατήσω όταν είναι η ώρα να επιλέξω που θα εγκατασταθεί "Something else" :
<Tassos> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Ubuntu3-600x425.png
<Tassos> έτσι ;
<Tassos> τώρα εκεί επιλέγω το grub να γίνει στον dev/sda  ( που είναι τα windows ) και στον dev/sdb2  ( που θα είναι π.χ. το partition των 60GB που θέλω να δώσω στο linux )
<Tassos> εκεί τώρα θα χρειαστεί να κάνω και swap πλέον ;
<ee2455> Tassos: Ναι.
<Tassos> NikTh: Xubuntu λέω διότι τα pc δεν είναι και τρομερά.. 32-bit , 2 GB RAM..
<Tassos> α! χρειάζεται ακόμη το swap ? :P
<ee2455> Με 2 GB RAM, ναι :-)
<NikTh> Tassos: ναι βάλε και swap
<Tassos> χααχ οκ μάγκες.. έχετε και δίκιο με 2GB....
<Tassos> οπότε :
<NikTh> Βασικά το πρόγραμμα εγκατάστασης θα φροντίσει να βάλει μόνο του swap, αλλά τσέκαρε το κιόλας.
<Tassos> πρώτα θα επιλέξω το partition αυτό και θα κάνω 1-2GB ( δε νομίζω να βάλω και το διπλάσιο της ram :P ) για swap έτσι ;
<ee2455> Tassos: Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, (ξανα)προτείνω να τεστάρεις την όλη διαδικασία σε ένα Virtual Machine.
<NikTh> Μπα, καλά είναι 2GB
<Tassos> μετά; μονάχα για root "/" το υπόλοιπο και τέλος.. έτσι ;
<NikTh> Ναι, αυτά τα δυο μόνο. root και swap.
<Tassos> NikTh: πως να το τσεκάρω ; Μετά την πρώτη εγκατάσταση ;  :P χαχα
<Tassos> αυτό λέω και εγώ 2 καλά είναι..  :/
<Tassos> οπότε πάντως πολύ καλά έστι; Μονάχα root και swap και τέλος.. ;)
<NikTh> Ακόμη και μετά την εγκατάσταση μπορείς να φτιάξεις swap αν σου ξεφύγει.
<Tassos> ναι όντως.. έχει δίκιο
<NikTh> Επίσης, φρόντισε να μην δώσεις τον κωδικό του κυρίως χρήστη (root), άσε τους να μπαίνουν και να παίζουν με guest
<Tassos> με guest λες;
<NikTh> Μη δώσει κανείς καμιά περίεργη εντολή και τα διαλύσει όλα (μαζί και τα windows).
<Tassos> αν τους κάνω αυτόματο login κατά την εκκίνηση..
<NikTh> Με μια κατάλληλη rm ή μια dd μπορεί να πάνε όλα στράφι. Αν κάποιος βρει κάτι στο διαδίκτυο και το εκτελέσει ... πάπαλα.
<Tassos> και μετά είναι απλώς συνδεδεμένοι ;
<NikTh> Αλλά να μην ξέρουν τον κωδικό εννοείς;
<Tassos> ναι αλλά θα έχει δικαίοματα ; ΑΝ κωδικό δε πάρει κανένας!
<Tassos> ναι να μην ξέρει ΚΑΝΕΊΣ κωδικό ;)
<Tassos> να μπαίνουν αυτόματα μέσα
<NikTh> Και πάλι δεν θα ήμουν ήσυχος. Καλύτερα ένας χρήστης χωρίς δικαιώματα root/admin καθόλου.
<Tassos> τι λες για αυτό;
<Tassos> έχεις δίκιο
<Tassos> ξέρεις που κολλάω όμως
<Tassos> σε προγράμματα που θα κάνω εγκατάσταση..
<Tassos> ένα guest.. θα τα έχει ;
<NikTh> Υπάρχουν αρκετά προεγκατεστημένα. Μην ανησυχείς.
<Tassos> αυτό να σας πω και την αλήθεια δε το θυμάμαι καθόλου.. η ο guest έχει απλώς τα βασικά ;
<NikTh> Ο guest μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει σχεδόν τα πάντα από προγράμματα, το κακό είναι ότι δεν αποθηκεύει τίποτα. Σε κάθε έξοδο, πάνε όλα.
<Tassos> ναι αυτό δεν είναι και κακό
<NikTh> Μπορείς να φτιάξεις έναν δεύτερο χρήστη μετά την εγκατάσταση, απλό χρήστη χωρίς δικαιώματα διαχειριστή. 2 λεπτά δουλειά είναι.
<Tassos> NikTh: αα!! δε σου ειπα όμως βρε φίλε τι έχω στον νου μου...
<Tassos> δες και πες μου.. ;)
<Tassos> μισό..
<Tassos> α! όντως και αυτό.. ;) ;)
<Tassos> αλλά κοίτα και τι λέω..
<Tassos> να τους κάνω εγκατάσταση το "OFRIS" : https://www.google.gr/#q=OFRIS
<Tassos> το έχεις ακουστά;
<Tassos> είναι κάτι σαν το deep freeze των windows, δες εδώ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-79gQG-UGZo
<Tassos> μετά το 1:43 ;)
<Tassos> και αυτοί χρησιμοποιούν κάποια προγράμματα... δε γίνεται να μη τους τα κάνω εγκατάσταση...
<NikTh> Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, ξέρω όμως τι δουλειά κάνει το deep freeze.
<NikTh> Μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις όλα αυτά, με τον guest λογαριασμό.
<NikTh> Σε κάθε έξοδο διαγράφονται τα  πάντα (ρυθμίσεις, αρχεία..κλπ).
<Tassos> θα πρέπει να μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιούν.. οπότε για αυτό κολλάω με τον guest
<Tassos> όντως κάνει ότι αυτό το OFRIS
<Tassos> και χωρίς κιόλας να παιδευτείς..
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<ee2455> Γειαααα!
<xeirwn> uparxei app gia na tsekaroume thn kalh katastash se exwteriko disko ?
<kerato> gnome-discs?
<xeirwn> o pe8eros mou mou efere to computer tou, pou den ksekinaei....leei.
<kerato> eh ta smart data diavazei opws ola ta paromoia utilities
<xeirwn> xmm... ok kerato thx :)
<NikTh> Ναι xeirwn , με το gnome disks.
<ee2455> xeirwn: smartctl, fsck, badblocks...
<xeirwn> ok 8a ta dokimasw :)
<xeirwn> na tou bgalw eksw prwta fotos kai documents
<xeirwn> re seis , merikous exw na sas dw arketo kairo...giati exafanizeste etsi ?
<NikTh> xeirwn: το IRC δεν είναι το φόρτε μου, αλλά όποτε το θυμηθώ μπαίνω :)
<xeirwn> NikTh,  ta freya ftasane sto telos tous.... tous etoimazw thn exodo.
<NikTh> Χαχαχα.. γιατί;
<xeirwn> mou parousiazoun kolimata, kai mou zhtane sxedon ka8imerina updates
<kerato> ti einai ta freya
<xeirwn> psaxnw kati pio sta8ero..
<xeirwn> linux elementary OS Freya
<kerato> nai eida
<NikTh> xeirwn: για τι flavor σκέφτεσαι;
<NikTh> ή μήπως σκέφτεσαι για εντελώς άλλη διανομή;
<xeirwn> den exw idea Nick...xreiazomai kati stabile , gia epeksergasia fotos to perissotero kai sxediastiko  CAD.
<xeirwn> isws kai entelws allh dianomh
<NikTh> Οκ, LTS τότε, είτε Debian, είτε Arch.
<xeirwn> to Arch den to tolmw...den ftanoun oi gnwseis mou mexri ekei ;(....to debian to dokimasa merikes fores , kai akoma den katafera oute apo to usbstick na to dokimasw
<kerato> ubuntu lts
<ee2455> NikTh: Νόμιζα ότι το Arch έχει τα latest packages, κάνω λάθος;
<NikTh> Για την εγκατάσταση μιλάς xeirwn ; γιατί πέραν της εγκατάσταης δεν υπάρχει άλλη δυσκολία.
<NikTh> ee2455: όντως έχει τα latest Stable πακέτα.
<xeirwn> nai NikTh  gia thn egkatastash milaw :(
<NikTh> xeirwn: no problem
<ee2455> NikTh: Rolling release είναι;
<NikTh> ee2455: Ναι.
<NikTh> xeirwn: μισό
<ee2455> Χμμμ... Δεν μου ακούγεται τόσο stable...
<xeirwn> debian exei elliniko forum?
<NikTh> xeirwn: http://goo.gl/TT5sK5
<xeirwn> ok thx  !!!
<NikTh> Κάνε εγκατάσταση κατά προτίμηση κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο περιβάλλον, πχ GNOME, έτσι θα έχεις λιγότερες ρυθμίσεις να κάνεις (configuration).
<NikTh> ee2455: 3,5 χρόνια που το έχω δεν έχει σπάσει ούτε μια φορά όμως. Ούτε μια. Εκτός όταν έκανα εγώ πατατιές.
<xeirwn> gia pio milas twra ?..gia to debian , 'h gia to arcg ?
<xeirwn> arch*
<NikTh> Αν δεν ενεργοποιήσεις τα testing repositories και αν δεν κάνεις ταρζανιές, δεν σπάει με τίποτα. Άλλο τα διάφορα bugs σε προγράμματα, αυτά πάντα υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν.
<ee2455> xeirwn: Για το Arch μιλάει :-)
<NikTh> xeirwn: Για το Arch λέω.
<xeirwn> ok
<NikTh> Και ξεχνάς και τις αναβαθμίσεις διανομών, έληξε η υποστήριξη..κλπ. ;-)
<xeirwn> to Arch se ti einai basismeno epanw ?
<NikTh> Στον εαυτό του :-)
<ee2455> NikTh: ΟΚ, απλά σκεφτόμουν ότι, αν μια rolling διανομή με τα latest (stable) packages θεωρείται stable, τότε τί είναι το Debian Stable;
<xeirwn> xmmm opws to slackware dld ?
<NikTh> Yeap. Αν και το slack είναι βέβαια η αρχαιότερη διανομή η οποία υπάρχει ακόμη. Respect σε αυτό και μόνο.
<NikTh> the_eye_: Καλησπέρα. Καμιά ενημέρωση;
<the_eye_> no
<NikTh> οκ
<xeirwn> respect uparxei NikTh ...alla na kanoume kai thn douleia mas eukola kapws ;)
<xeirwn> kalispera the_eye_
<ee2455> xeirwn: Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ελληνικό Debian forum. Υπάρχει όμως ελληνική mailing list (με πολύ χαμηλό traffic όμως).
<NikTh> xeirwn: το slack είναι άλλο πράγμα.. φιλοσοφία κι έτσι.
<NikTh> Το έχω σε ένα VM με KDE έτσι, για να το βλέπω :P
<xeirwn> :-)
<the_eye_> xeirwn, καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> me pipirizei o dikos mou na epistrepsw sto Slack.....alla den me blepw gia ekei
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς θέλεις. Ίσως και το Arch να μην είναι αυτό που θέλεις. Ίσως καλύτερα να ήταν μια LTS Ubuntu και μια χαρά θα είσαι κι εκεί.
<NikTh> Μιας και έρχεσαι από Elementary, θα σου φανεί το ίδιο πράγμα σχεδόν. Το γραφικό περιβάλλον θα αλλάζει βέβαια, αλλά θα συνηθίσεις.
<xeirwn> eee kala den kollaw twra stis suni8ies, oute kai an mou fanei diaforetiko
<NikTh> Απλά στο Arch θα χρειαστεί να διαβάσεις κάποια στιγμή. Π.χ για το AUR ή για κάποια άλλα πράγματα που ίσως χρειαστείς. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ στο wiki. Στο Ubuntu φαντάζομαι τα ξέρεις ήδη.
<xeirwn> auto pou 8elw na doulepsw polu einai Gimp, darktable,AutoCAD( gia linux),kai merika alla gia special epeksergasia fotos
<xeirwn> nai to ubuntu briskw arketa
<ee2455> xeirwn: Υπάρχει AutoCAD για Linux;
<NikTh> Σε σχέση με αυτά τα προγράμματα, η διαφορά μιας LTS με το Arch είναι ότι η πρώτη ίσως έχει κάπως πιο παλιές εκδόσεις. Η rolling release θα έχει πάντα τις τελευταίες διαθέσιμες από τους developers.
<xeirwn> kai kapoia stigmh isws kai kapoio odhgo gia cad-cam gia ena mikro CNC
<xeirwn> nai uparxei ee2455
<NikTh> Δεν έχω δουλέψει παρά μόνο το Gimp από αυτά που ανέφερες. :)
<xeirwn> ee2455,  rikse mia matia gia DraftSight....einai to antistoixo tou autocad
<xeirwn> einai to autocad ths dasau
<ee2455> xeirwn: Ωπα! Μιλάς για /αντίστοιχη/ εφαρμογή με το AutoCAD ή για το /ίδιο/ το AutoCAD;
<xeirwn> gia equivalent.....oxi to idio to autocad, alla ean to trekseis 8a deis elaxistes diafores
<ee2455> Μάλιστα... Ενδιαφέρον.
<xeirwn> den kserw an douleueis to autocad, alla ean nai, to draftsight 8a se kalupsei nomizw 90%
<ee2455> Οχι, δεν το δουλεύω καθόλου, αλλά μ' αρέσει να ξέρω για "equivalent" εφαρμογές.
<xeirwn> auto edw pisteuw na to gnwrizeis ;-)   http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<ee2455> Οχι, δεν το ήξερα. Γνώριζα το "Linux Alternative" (linuxalt.com) το οποίο μόλις άνοιξα και είδα ότι είναι defaced...
<xeirwn> asxoleitai allos edw me thn fotografia ?
<Tassos> xeirwn: δεν ασχολούμαι αλλά αν θες κάποιο καλό πρόγραμμα, για linux έχω ακουστά το : https://www.blender.org/download/
<xeirwn> geia sou Tassos , thx ...to exw egkatastisei to blender ...alla akoma to koitazw.......hmoun palios xrhsths tou autocad kai to draftsight mou fainetai eukolotato .
<xeirwn> paides sas kalhnuxtw kai sas afhnw.......thx gia tis sumboules :)
<reinach> παιδιά γεια χαρά. μπήκα εδώ μόλις τώρα και δεν ξέρω αν έχει ερωτηθεί: τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το φόρουμ;
<the_eye_> power down
<reinach> τόσες ώρες;
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-31
<Tassos> Καλημέρα : )
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<pc_magas> καλησπέρα
<Black_Horseman> hey pc_magas
<Black_Horseman> hey jemadux
<jemadux> sup Black_Horseman ?
<Black_Horseman> ta idia man
<pc_magas> Τι νέα?
<xeirwn> geia sas paides....
<Tassos> Έχει κανείς hol σύνδεση ; ( vodafone πλέον )
<Tassos> με έχει τρελάνει σήμερα.. :@
<jemadux> Tassos: vale allous dns
<Tassos> jemadux: oo!! γεια σου φίλε! όλα καλα;
<Tassos> γιατί αναφέρεις τους DNS?
<Tassos> έχεις και εσύ και δοκίμασες τιποτα ;
<jemadux> επειδη κυριως εχω αλλαξει αλλους dns
<jemadux> εγω
<Tassos> δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝ σύνδεση
<jemadux> παρε τηλεφωνο στην βοντα
<Tassos> μου είπαν πως είναι ολικό το πρόβλημα σήμερα και σιγά σιγά θα διορθωθεί..
<jemadux> τοτε περιμενε
<Tassos> για κανένα 2ο δεν είναι ΚΑΝ σύνδεση τώρα έχω σύνδεση αλλά με μερικέ αποσυνδέσεις από ότι παρατηρώ..
<xeirwn> kalh upomonh.....
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> ευχαριστώ
<Tassos> χαχαχ
<xeirwn> kane kouragio uparxoun kai xeirotera ;)
<Tassos> έχω απορία στο τι έγινε.. θα ήθελα να βλέπω από την μια τους τεχνικούς τους...
<xeirwn> gnwrizei kapoios apo Debian ?
<jemadux> xeirwn: gia pes
<xeirwn> prospa8w na brw poio image.iso na katebasw gia na ftiaksw live-USB wste na to dokimasw....alla sta downloads anti gia ena blepw mia lista me polla arxeia , kai den kserw poio na katebasw
<jemadux> xmm diskola eisai .. apla nomizw oti prepei na to kaneis egkatash apo net install
<jemadux> kai meta ola kala
<xeirwn> den exw ksanakanei apo net install kai dhlonw agnoia :)
<jemadux> dokimase virtualbox
<xeirwn> apo net install mou akougetai kati san apo thn arxh monimh egkatastash ?
<jemadux> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/
<jemadux> edw tha vreis kapoio image to opoio einai gia net install
<xeirwn> thx jemadux  :)
<jemadux> mporei sto current live na vreis alla den eimai sigouros
<Tassos> xeirwn: δε ξέρεις ποια έκδοση του debian να κατεβάσεις;
<xeirwn> brhka auto, alla exei 3DVD's, ....xreiazomai kai at tria ?..... http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.2.0/amd64/iso-dvd/
<xeirwn> oxi Tassos  den kserw....psaxnw kati stable
<jemadux> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/current-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/
<jemadux> ti DE theleis afto tha valeis
<xeirwn> 'h cinnamon , 'h KDE...8elw na dokimasw kai ta duo
<xeirwn> ti einai auto to nonfree ?
<xeirwn> aa gia na rwtisw kai kati allo...pws kleinoume to para8uro tou Xchat:channel list ?...mou exei bgei mprosta , kai skepazei ola ta upoloipa
<xeirwn> ok ....to brhka...akurh h erwtisi
<kerato> yparxei kai to https://www.debian.org/CD/live/
<kerato> just fyi
<Tassos> τα "Wi-Fi + Cellular" σημαίνει πως παίρνουν και κάρτα sim για τηλέφωνα ;
<Tassos> εδώ το είδα : http://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/
<Tassos> καθώς χάζευα :P
<Tassos> με Eclipse Java έχει ασχοληθεί κάνεις ; Ψάχνω ένα καλό plugin ίσος για παραγωγή UML από τον κώδικα
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-01
<xeirwn> kalimera paides
<kerato> hi
<xeirwn> geia sou kerato
<kerato> ti nea xeirwn
<xeirwn> prwi-prwi stis episkeues, kai anakataskeues
<xeirwn> exw to pc tou pe8erou mou edw...arwsto
<kerato> ayto pou rwtages gia ton disko
<xeirwn> nai..auto....alla eimai sthn proetoimasia akoma
<kerato> ti exei, den ksekinane ta windows?
<xeirwn> akoma den kserw an einai diskos 'h an einai kati allo
<xeirwn> einai ena DELL me windows XP home...den ksekinaei....kanei ena elafro 8orubo( bouito), kai meta dunamwnei to bouito san aeroplano...kai den ksekinaei
<kerato> sto bios mpainei?
<kerato> h oute kan
<kerato> ta lampakia ths motherboard anavoun?
<kerato> trofodotiko psyliazomai apo afta pou les
<xeirwn> akoma den to sunedesa...auta htan ta infos apo ton pe8ero mou....prwta na tou afairesw ta 3 kila skonh/skoula apo mesa ;)
<xeirwn> eee nai alla o auksanomenos 8orubos ?
<xeirwn> kerato, ....o vendilator ths cpu auksanei strofes mesa se 10seconds
<kerato> fovamai oti 8a prepei na to lyseis ki ayto kai na to ka8ariseis
<kerato> + allagh pastas
<xeirwn> auto skeftika ki egw......
<xeirwn> einai 8 xronwn
<xeirwn> nomizw h pasta tou prepei na einai off.......
<xeirwn> h pasta tou einai oloxerh ...pfffff!!!!!!
<xeirwn> pou eisai kerato  ?
<xeirwn> to problhma lu8ike :-)
<kerato> nice
<Vinux7> Καλησπέρα σας
<xeirwn> kalispera Vinux7
<xeirwn> na rwtisw.....
<xeirwn> uparxei debian live DVD pou na exei cinnamon,kde,gnome,xfce ola mazu se ena ?
<ee2455> xeirwn: Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, όχι. Για κάθε desktop environment υπάρχει ξεχωριστό ISO.
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<ee2455> Γειαααα...
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<ee2455> Same old, same old.
<pc_magas> Gia php Development kai genika gia web development ti protimate Atom h Aptana Studio?
<NikTh> gedit
<xeirwn> kalispera sta paidia
<xeirwn> thx ee2455 ....
<ee2455> xeirwn: No problem.
<xeirwn> :)
<pc_magas> NikTh, kalos gia arxi alla se production 8es kai kati na souleei an exeis kleisi swsta to bracket.
<pc_magas> NikTh, o Gedit einai kalos an ma8aineis programmatismo.
<NikTh> Όχι να μην σου λέει pc_magas . Να προσέχεις να το έχεις κλείσει σωστά :P
<NikTh> Και ιδιαίτερα να μην το κλείνει μόνος του το bracket.
<pc_magas> NikTh, enoeis oti sto sentoni kwdika pou prepei na grapsw ASAP 8a prepei na keitw pou sto kalo den kleinei to mpimpidi.
<pc_magas> ?
<NikTh> pc_magas: όχι, απλά troλλαρω λίγο  :P
<pc_magas> NikTh, xaxaxaxa
<NikTh> Βασικά αν μαθαίνεις είναι καλός ο gedit. Αν θες production όμως θες κάτι πιο αυτοματοποιημένο.
<pc_magas> NikTh, pisw sto WOW grigora. Piges na to skaseis apo to paixnidi e?
<NikTh> Δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω. Δεν δουλεύω html. Η google όμως όπως πάντα, ξέρει τα πάντα. Ψάξε με best html editor linux , δες , τσέκαρε , δοκίμασε και αποφάσισε.
<NikTh> pc_magas: TF2 και αυτό αραιά και που. Δεν είμαι "παιχνιδιάρης". :)
<pc_magas> NikTh, gia kouventa to kanw proswpika xrisimopoiw Atom pala xrisimopoiousa Aptana Studio alla den eida na exei updates, kai den htan se package - repo.
<pc_magas> NikTh, den paizeis paixnidia alla hsoun entos tou paixnidiou kai to eskases.
 * pc_magas Kati antistrofo pou egina sto Log Horizon kai sto Sword Art online gia osoun vlepoun anime.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-01
<Tassos> τι κάνουμε παλικάρια;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-02
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα σε lubuntu 16.04 στο μενού Λογισμικό και Ενημερώσεις στην καρτέλα Λογισμικό Ubuntu επιλέγουμε λήψη από: 1) Κύριο εξυπηρετητή, 2) Για Ελλάδα ή 3) Άλλο;
<alexpag> Συνήθως έχω την ρύθμιση εξηπηρετητή από Ελλάδα αλλά αρκετές φορές μου έχει τύχει στο παρελθόν να μην δουλεύει ο server και να μην γίνονται ενημερώσεις
<alexpag> Στο πεδίο άλλο μου προτείνει το ubuntu.tsl.gr
<alexpag> Αυτό ενδείκνυται;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-03
<marazl> Γεια σας'
<marazl> Εχω ενα λαπτοπ 7 ετων περιπου  και του ετρεχα win 8 επιδη κολουσε αρκετα του εβαλα καποια εκδοση του Linux
<marazl> Θελω να του εγκαταστησω windows vista παραλληλα με το Linux
<marazl> Για να εχω τα Microsoft Office
<marazl> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως θα το κανω αυτο;
<marazl> Παω να κανω boot
<marazl> Και το Linux Μου βγαζει αυτο:
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-04
<v4nelle> Γεια σας παιδια
<v4nelle> An thelw na kanw minimal egkatastasi ubuntu desktop san vasiki egkatastasi protinete afti apo minimal iso i afti app server iso?
<v4nelle> Yparxei diafora anamesa tous?
<KaliLinuxGR> v4nelle: iso
<KaliLinuxGR> minimal
<v4nelle> Poia i diafora?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-05
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-06
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> chek2fire, kalispera
<chek2fire> geia
<pc_magas> Paides asxeto alla exete paiksei me to alpine linux?>
<chek2fire> εγώ είμαι χρονια kubuntu user
<chek2fire> kai genika kde
<pc_magas> Vasika 8elw na dw to docker image tou alpine logo oti einai poly mikrotero.
<pc_magas> Kai genika to alpine einai mikro distro se mege8os.
<pc_magas> px gia embeded servers.
<chek2fire> busybox βλέπω το alpine
<pc_magas> vasika 8elw na valw apache sto image php:7.0.13-alpine kai na paizei me php Xwris fpm
<pc_magas> prepei na kanw recompile ton apache h ean ton valw apo ta paketa menei somehou na vrw to php.so gia na tou to valw sta confign gia na paizei?
<chek2fire> από τα πακέτα βάλτο
<chek2fire> έχω apache στα vps μου
<pc_magas> chek2fire, den exei php7 sta paketa
<chek2fire> έχει
<pc_magas> to alpine
<chek2fire> α
<pc_magas> milame gia alpine
<chek2fire> πάντως κάπως αλλιώς λέγετε τώρα το πακέτο του php
<chek2fire> το έχουν αλλάξει και στην 16.04
<pc_magas> enai sketo php
<pc_magas> kai oxi php5
<chek2fire> κάτσε να σου πω πως λέγετε
<chek2fire> μισό
<pc_magas> kai php<Version>
<chek2fire> libapache2-mod-php
<chek2fire> για δες αυτό το πακέτο
<chek2fire> το έχει?
<pc_magas> misw na anoiksw to alpine vm
<pc_magas> to alpine oxi
<chek2fire> xm ok
<pc_magas> Mallon me vlepw recompile tin php
<pc_magas> 7
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-31
<tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά. :)
<tas-sos> Παιδιά όποιος μπορεί, παρακαλώ ας δει αυτό εδώ το πρόβλημα και να μας πει την άποψη του : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32938#p341782
<tas-sos> Σας ευχαριστώ
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-01
<tas-sos> Καλημέρα φίλοι & φίλες
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-03
<yiannis> καλημερα,εγκατησα εδω και 2 εβδομαδες την εκδοση 17.10 και σημερα που ανοιξα το pc
<yiannis> εμφανιζεται στην επιφανεια εργασιας το εικονιδιο "file system root"
<yiannis> μπορώ να το διαγραψω?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-04
<chris__> γεια σας
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-05
<gggg> ...
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-02
<dorei> pws au3anw to platos ths scrollbar?
<dorei> einai tragika mikroskopiko :(
<dorei> mallon den ginetai
<dorei> prepei na brw allo linux na kanw thn douleia m san an8rwpos
<spokosjr> geia
<spokosjr> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2019-10-31
<zeon219> καλημέρα σε όλους
<zeon219> μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί σε νεα εγκατάσταση του 16.04 ενώ μου βρίσκει το 18.04 και ξεκινά η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης ξαφνικά κολλάει και δεν εμφανίζεται ξανά η επιλογή αναβάθμισης;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-11-02
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ παιδιά! Πως είστε ;
<Tas-sos> Μόλις εχθές έκανα εγκατάσταση του Debian 10 στο παλιό μου laptop HP Pavilio dv5 και οφείλω να πω πως πάει πολύ καλά!
<Tas-sos> Πηγαίνε εξίσου καλά και με το Debian 8 που του είχα.
<Tas-sos> Όμως εντάξει εννοείται πως είναι παλιό. Όμως του έχω βάλει 6 GB RAM και πραγματικά και με GNOME πάνω από 2GB δε πηγαίνει!
<Tas-sos> Είναι τρομερό! Απλώς όμως εκεί φαίνονται τα γηρατιά του, είναι στη CPU. Αυτή βαράει κόκκινα πολύ εύκολα!
<Tas-sos> Μου άρεσε πολύ που με το Debian 10 - δεν ξέρω αν έκανα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό - αλλά φαίνεται να έχουν βάλει καλύτερους οδηγούς για την κάρτα γραφικών!
<Tas-sos> Διότι, στο Debian 8 GNU/Linux που είχα πριν, για να παίξει σε άλλη οθόνη με HDMI έπρεπε οποσδήποτε να εγκαταστήσω τους κλειστούς οδηγούς της nVidia
<Tas-sos> Εχθές που το δοκίμασα σε μια 32" τηλεώραση ( συνήθως άλλες φορές με το Debina 8 σε 42" το σύνδεα - δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο)
<Tas-sos> έπαιξε αμέσως! Έδωσε αμέσως εικόνα! :-)
<Tas-sos> Όμως έχει ένα θεματάκι με τον ήχο. Δεν στέλνει τον ήχο στην τηλεώραση! :/
<Tas-sos> Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Πάντως είδα στο δίκτυο πως έχουν και άλλη το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα και με Ubuntu
<Tas-sos> Έχει αντιμετοπίσει κανείς σας παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ; Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι ;
<Tas-sos> Είναι κρίμα που δεν παίζει μονάχα ο ήχος. Τι στο καλό, κάποιος τρόπος θα υπάρχει γαμώτο.. :/
